# Turkey's new "Altay" MBT gains Saudi, Pakistani interest



## CougarKing (15 Jan 2016)

Don't the Turks have a tank that uses an M1 Abrams turret on an M60 chassis as well?

Defense News



> *Turkish Tank Sees Pakistani, Saudi Interest*
> By Burak Ege Bekdil 12:47 p.m. EST January 15, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------

